

2013 Tesla Model S Long-Term Road Test - atomical
http://www.edmunds.com/tesla/model-s/2013/long-term-road-test/wrap-up.html

======
Shivetya
Another site where the drive unit had to be replaced multiple times? I would
love to see hard numbers for Tesla on this, do they report it anywhere?

